

Generate a panorama - arethuza
http://www.udeuschle.selfhost.pro/panoramas/makepanoramas_en.htm

======
rm999
Because it's running so slowly, can someone describe what it actually does and
maybe mirror to an example? I think I can guess what it is but can't be sure
because there is no explanation on the site.

~~~
rada
<http://i.imgur.com/YkfpE.png?1>

------
atas
The 'default' panorama was loaded relatively quickly. My hometown's panorama
has been stuck at "21%" for the last 10 minutes...

------
shawabawa3
Unfortunately it's unusably slow, otherwise it would be really cool

~~~
arethuza
I'd pay for a faster version!

Especially it could be some kind of augmented reality app....

